# Bontrager RXL 10 Speed Wheel Conversion to 11 Speed?



## Trek Road Dogg

I know the newer Bontrager RXL TLR wheelset comes as an 11 speed. But is it possible to convert the previous model RXL 10 speed hubs to 11 speed? 

Based on some reading I see that some wheel makers have hub bodies which can convert their specific 10 speed hubs to 11 speed. 

If there is no specific hub body swap possible for the Bontrager wheel, how would I determine if I could use the existing spokes and swap out the complete hub for an 11 speed? I would imagine spoke length and possibly bend angles might be a factor. 

Anybody done this or know if this is possible?

Thanks


----------



## Greyski

I need to know this too.


----------



## r1lee

Does the previous version use the dt Swiss hubs like the current version?
If so, you just replace it with the dtswiss 11spd free hub and you're good to go.

The race and the race lite, I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Trek Road Dogg

r1lee said:


> Does the previous version use the dt Swiss hubs like the current version?
> If so, you just replace it with the dtswiss 11spd free hub and you're good to go.
> 
> The race and the race lite, I'm not so sure about.


Different hubs between the old and new.


----------



## r1lee

Well I believe the older unit also uses dt Swiss star ratchet system. If I were you I would take them to a any lbs and see if they have a 11spd dt Swiss freehub and see if it will fit.


----------



## Trek Road Dogg

Found out that the older RXL hubs are not upgrade-able to 11 speed by changing the free body. And no one could tell me if there is a plug and play solution to re-lace with 11 speed hubs. So I guess I'll have to settle for some white spokes in the Aeolus 5 . Bummer......


----------



## Greyski

I went to the Trek store in Milton Keynes and sorted it. I have 2010 RXL scandinium wheels, an upgrade wheel deal when I purchased my bike. The very helpful mechanic searched the new Bontrager tech information on their intranet and found the part he thought would do it. So they ordered me one, with no commitment to pay if it didn't work. Around 8 weeks later on a slow boat from Taiwan part number W431450 HUBP BNT RL RD SH 11S FH arrived. With a replacement end cap too. £61.76 inc VAT and my Madone 4.7 2012 now sweetly runs with Ultegra 6800 upgrade. They did check with Trek and the local rep said this was the only one they were bringing in to the UK, but I guess if you ask them they can bring in another.


----------



## Trek Road Dogg

Greyski said:


> I went to the Trek store in Milton Keynes and sorted it. I have 2010 RXL scandinium wheels, an upgrade wheel deal when I purchased my bike. The very helpful mechanic searched the new Bontrager tech information on their intranet and found the part he thought would do it. So they ordered me one, with no commitment to pay if it didn't work. Around 8 weeks later on a slow boat from Taiwan part number W431450 HUBP BNT RL RD SH 11S FH arrived. With a replacement end cap too. £61.76 inc VAT and my Madone 4.7 2012 now sweetly runs with Ultegra 6800 upgrade. They did check with Trek and the local rep said this was the only one they were bringing in to the UK, but I guess if you ask them they can bring in another.


Thanks for the info. I originally gave up hope and even after your reply, I had already got another set of wheels. But I finally got around to looking into this and sure enough, the older RXL wheels are convertible to 11 speed. I guess most of the uncertainty is that Bontrager used DT Swiss made hubs for some years of the RXL wheels. But the 2010 RXL wheels used Formula hubs unlike the years before and afterwards that use DT Swiss hubs. So anyone trying the 11 speed DT Swiss hub body on for size did not have any luck getting it to fit on these wheels.

Ordering the part number posted by Greyski gets you a plug in play upgrade from 10 to 11 if you are interested.


----------



## Srode

I have a set of Bontrager Race wheels I would like to upgrade to 11 speed so I have a back up wheel set - they came on a 2012 Domane. How can I determine which hub to get, the DT Swiss or the on from Trek or does none of this apply to the Bontrager Race and only the Race XL?


----------



## Paul Poletes

Srode said:


> I have a set of Bontrager Race wheels I would like to upgrade to 11 speed so I have a back up wheel set - they came on a 2012 Domane. How can I determine which hub to get, the DT Swiss or the on from Trek or does none of this apply to the Bontrager Race and only the Race XL?


Take the cassette off and look at the free hub of your back wheel. Most Bontrager Race Lites work with 10 or 11 speed cassettes. I have a 2013 Domane 5.9 with Race Lites and RL hubs, and I today installed an 11-speed cassette. When I took the 10-speed cassette off, I saw "11-speed" written on the free hub.


----------



## [email protected]

Just did my 2010 rxl to 11speed 100.00. Put them on my 2015 sl. Have 2014 rxl but like my 2010's


----------

